# Destinazione Sol Levante



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

[MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] : mi sa che ci siamo, alla fin fine Giappone sarà  se hai suggerimenti, consigli, cose da inserire nella to do list dimmi tutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_brenin_ : mi sa che ci siamo, alla fin fine Giappone sarà  se hai suggerimenti, consigli, cose da inserire nella to do list dimmi tutto!


Che culo che vai in Giappone !!!! Se po' di ?


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che culo che vai in Giappone !!!! Se po' di ?



se pò dì, se pò dì. me dicono che ad agosto sarà da crepare di caldo, ma oh le ferie quelle saranno


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se pò dì, se pò dì. me dicono che ad agosto sarà da crepare di caldo, ma oh le ferie quelle saranno


Forse troverai un tasso di umidità molto alto... Io mi ricordo a Singapore si boccheggiava :singleeye: era settembre 
ti invidio lo stesso, comunque :


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse troverai un tasso di umidità molto alto... Io mi ricordo a Singapore si boccheggiava :singleeye: era settembre
> ti invidio lo stesso, comunque :



io ho fatto Bangkok e Kuala Lumpur ad agosto.. penso (spero!) sia più o meno così.

a BKK è da morì :blank: poi quelli cucinano per strada la roba fritta (bona da morire eh? lo street food thailandese è il top) però immagina i vapori, etc etc :facepalm:


----------



## brenin (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] : mi sa che ci siamo, alla fin fine Giappone sarà  se hai suggerimenti, consigli, cose da inserire nella to do list dimmi tutto!


Ciao ! Questa è proprio una bella notizia....avete già un itinerario di base ? quanto tempo vi fermerete ? c'è qualcosa in particolare che vi attira ? se mi dai qualche dettaglio mi potrà essere molto utile per la to do list....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sana invidia


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho fatto Bangkok e Kuala Lumpur ad agosto.. penso (spero!) sia più o meno così.
> 
> a BKK è da morì :blank: poi quelli cucinano per strada la roba fritta (bona da morire eh? lo street food thailandese è il top) però immagina i vapori, etc etc :facepalm:


Sul mangiare  nulla da eccepire nemmeno per me sia a Singapore che a Bali, ottimo veramente mangiato stra bene !!!!!! :up:


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sana invidia


.
.
Hai già paura di un ora di aereo pensa un viaggio lungo ti devono sedare


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2016)

*MA*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho fatto Bangkok e Kuala Lumpur ad agosto.. penso (spero!) sia più o meno così.
> 
> a BKK è da morì :blank: poi quelli cucinano per strada la roba fritta (bona da morire eh? lo street food thailandese è il top) però immagina i vapori, etc etc :facepalm:


Io non ti capisco.
hai FOCENE,CERVETERI,TOR VAIANICA,POMEZIA,TOR SAN LORENZO,ma ndo cazzo andate in giro per il mondo?20 min  e stai ai cancelli de ostia,in mezzo alle dune,me so fatto le meglio pippe a spia le coppiette....ma dove andate?dove?


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco.
> hai FOCENE,CERVETERI,TOR VAIANICA,POMEZIA,TOR SAN LORENZO,ma ndo cazzo andate in giro per il mondo?20 min  e stai ai cancelli de ostia,in mezzo alle dune,me so fatto le meglio pippe a spia le coppiette....ma dove andate?dove?


Mi ti porto pure a te  


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco.
> hai FOCENE,CERVETERI,TOR VAIANICA,POMEZIA,TOR SAN LORENZO,ma ndo cazzo andate in giro per il mondo?20 min  e stai ai cancelli de ostia,in mezzo alle dune,me so fatto le meglio pippe a spia le coppiette....ma dove andate?dove?


Che uomo !!!!!!


----------



## brenin (12 Dicembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco.
> hai FOCENE,CERVETERI,TOR VAIANICA,POMEZIA,TOR SAN LORENZO,ma ndo cazzo andate in giro per il mondo?20 min  e stai ai cancelli de ostia,in mezzo alle dune,me so fatto le meglio pippe a spia le coppiette....ma dove andate?dove?


Ciao !



















anche loro non scherzano quanto a bellezze naturali.....


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se pò dì, se pò dì. me dicono che ad agosto sarà da crepare di caldo, ma oh le ferie quelle saranno



Meraviglia!!! Invidiotti


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] : mi sa che ci siamo, alla fin fine Giappone sarà  se hai suggerimenti, consigli, cose da inserire nella to do list dimmi tutto!


Che invidia!!!!


----------

